# Father kills man caught molesting his four-year-old daughter



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

JUSTICE !!!

* Father kills man caught molesting his four-year-old daughter *

by KHOU.com Staff
khou.com
Posted on June 10, 2012 at 4:31 PM

SHINER, Texas-A father beat a man to death after catching him molesting his four-year-old daughter, according to the Victoria Advocate.
Lavaca County Sheriff Micah Harmon told the Advocate that in the process of stopping the man from molesting his daughter, the father struck the man in the head several times, killing him.
The case remains under investigation and no charges have been filed, nor arrests made by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## texaspyro21 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wonder how long the responding officers considered writing it up as the molester fell on his head repeatedly while trying to flee.


----------



## DirtyThirty (Feb 28, 2012)

That's what I call instant karma


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

GOOD!!! one less POS on the streets.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

My old stomping ground. Anxious to hear who it is.. Glad we don't have to feed him while the prison system houses him and then while the judicial system take years to figure out he is not a real threat to society.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

My childhood stomping grounds also. (Grandpa/Gandmas house on a hill...Charlie Kresta and wife)........ran into the wrong person, didn't he ? ............hope the child is ok


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

texaspyro21 said:


> Wonder how long the responding officers considered writing it up as the molester fell on his head repeatedly while trying to flee.


:cheers:
Hopefully not too long as this should not be sugar coated.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Perfect anecdote for the scumbag! The only down side is the poor man that had to do what's right will still feel bad about it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> Perfect anecdote for the scumbag! The only down side is the poor man that had to do what's right will still feel bad about it.


You're right. 
Anybody have an address on that guy? I need to send some neosporin and other first aid items fore his sore fists. Sure wouldn't want them out of commission too long


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> You're right.
> Anybody have an address on that guy? I need to send some neosporin and other first aid items fore his sore fists. Sure wouldn't want them out of commission too long


Well, I was talkin bout his mental state, but I take it from the grin you knew that!h:


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Dad deserves accolades. Mess with the bull, you get the horns.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

kanga69 said:


> My old stomping ground. Anxious to hear who it is.. Glad we don't have to feed him while the prison system houses him and then while the judicial system take years to figure out he is not a real threat to society.


In Gonzales, sex offenders get off scott free. The DA pleas to lesser charges, gives deferred adjudication if they serve out four years probation. No conviction, no register as a sex offender, no jail time. Read it in The Cannon:

http://www.gonzalescannon.com/node/9744


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

It's stuff like this ...... If they try and successfully bring charges on him, let alone a conviction that are turning our country in a bad direction..

on a related note..

I believe I read and confirmed somewhere many (10+) years ago that Louisiana was the only state that had the Death Penalty as a possible punishment for rape and child molestation, is this still the case, do they still do it and do any other states?

A


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like temporary insanity like any Dad would have. Case closed and go buy that man a beer! Hope daughter and Dad are ok.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

ChuChu said:


> In Gonzales, sex offenders get off scott free. The DA pleas to lesser charges, gives deferred adjudication if they serve out four years probation. No conviction, no register as a sex offender, no jail time. Read it in The Cannon:
> 
> http://www.gonzalescannon.com/node/9744


If that's right, it shouldn't be. Is it possible that that's something new? I thought that if the original charges were sexual in nature that he would be on the list regardless of the plea?

Sex offenders and child molesters in particular are something I have an overwhelming passion to see them punished for. I worked peripherally with law enforcement regarding polygraph examinations for sex offenders as 'treatment' and got to hear some stories that still make me vomit when I hear about them..

A


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

You know I think this man got what was deserved. I just hope there won't be any trouble for the father and his family. I'm kinda curious who this man is cause my dad's side of the family is from Shiner. I have to ask my grandparents that live there.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

tamucc04 said:


> Sounds like temporary insanity like any Dad would have. Case closed and go buy that man a beer! Hope daughter and Dad are ok.


Amen, if charges are brought up Id gladly donate to his defense.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I was reading this in the Sunday issue of the Vic Advo. while visiting my Mom and eatin some lunch on the way through town and truly my words were "hey Mom, some dude in Shiner beat the **** to death a man while molesting his daughter". Her response (from a 68 year old woman that goes to Church 3 times a week) was "don't cuss at my dinner table" and "he got what he deserved". God love all of us right minded folk and fck that dead mfer. I'd contribute what little I could to his defense as wel if need be.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

good another pos scumbag gone


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

The pos got what he deserved and hope the dad and child are ok.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

A time to kill....THAT'S IT!!!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

fishingtwo said:


> The pos got what he deserved and hope the dad and child are ok.


X1000
This Chit makes me sick!!!!
We live in a different world now, so sad.
I have often thought, why did I bring two beautiful girls into this world.
May our Almighty God watch over them.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

if the guy truly was molesting the girl, there is nothing sweeter to me than knowing he is gone for good... children are innocent and anything negative that goes their way hurts my heart... God bless that little girl and I pray she is healthy both physically and emotionally.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Best news ive heard all day.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*good job! dad...justice served!*

caught, tagged & dispatched properly......and he saved "us" the taxpayers of texas from having to provide defense for the scum bag...the state wouldn't have allowed the proper punishment anyway....

the law enforcement agencies better take care of this hero and give him an award not an charge!!!!

as "cartman" would say the bastar#*%d "wasn't respecting my authority"!

prayers out to dad, his daughter & family......to hell with the other guy "birds gotta eat same as the worms" per Josse Wales


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers for the baby - yes 4 years old is still a baby! Prayers for the family. The piece of slime, bottom feeder, may he rot in heck got what he deserved. Doesn't matter how you look at it, one man (justified) killed another person while protecting his daughter. What a horrible situation. The story doesn't go into detail but was the piece of **** staying at the house? Did he break in? I'm anxious to read all the details.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Dad and daughter are in our prayers. 


Checkout time for a scum bag!


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

*X2...*



InfamousJ said:


> if the guy truly was molesting the girl, there is nothing sweeter to me than knowing he is gone for good... children are innocent and anything negative that goes their way hurts my heart... God bless that little girl and I pray she is healthy both physically and emotionally.


Nothing would give me more satisfaction; Yes, it would certainly be something
that would change my life forever, but I wouldn't hesitate to make absolutely
sure he would NEVER do it again...


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

My home town also. I wonder who it was? If someone finds out would yall let us know. I am going home next week if I get a chance. I know I will find out then.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I certainly can't find anything wrong with what happened. If I could, I darn sure would kill any lowlife POS that hurt my daughter - or granddaughters now.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad to hear another POS was taken out. I just wish it was under different circumstances. Such as (home owner shoots robber). Prayers go out to the family.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Instant JUSTICE! No drain on the tax payers and no way of a mistrial. Just dead :cheers:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

God bless that little girl, and I pray she is healthy both physically and emotionally.


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Finfisher said:


> X1000
> This Chit makes me sick!!!!
> We live in a different world now, so sad.
> I have often thought, why did I bring two beautiful girls into this world.
> May our Almighty God watch over them.


It's the same ol world. This is nothing new unfortunately. I can say that just about every woman friend I have has been molested or raped whether as a child or adult. It absolutely sickens me. My Gf has suffered the same. Women tend to hide it out of shame and guilt as if they did something wrong.

I know several raped by a so called holy rollers within the familys. This is quite common also. We have to watch over them. Not god. That sentence might burn some folks and im sorry but, this belief does not help the victims and continuous victims of the circumstances. Especially at a young age. I can tell you how it goes when they are further into adulthood. It snowballs in behavior and substance abuse. It should be legal for us to round these people and dispose of them. Instead we have a legal/prison system that is profiting off these cases and so are the violators who are smart enough to manipulate it. It's so much more rampant then people perceive. I hope the father walks away from this. The damage is still done. Hopefully it will not reoccur or create poor behavior pattern in her life.


----------



## patricky (Aug 23, 2011)

Prayers go out to the family. Sad situation.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Instant JUSTICE! No drain on the tax payers and no way of a mistrial. Just dead :cheers:


True... once it's in the judicial system the (I'll use these ****** ad infinitum) gets into the system he is no longer caught red handed, he is a suspect.. That's burns my ***, the guy caught him. call it what you want, temporary insanity, crime of passion, whatever. I think instant justice is a better term..

I can see the legal side of this argument. I'm not saying the guy should be charged by any means.. but what if people started abusing this defense... it could be bad..

a


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That poor little girl. All I know is if anyone tried that on my family may God have mercy on them.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> That poor little girl. All I know is if anyone tried that on my family may God have mercy on them.


Nah... May the system have mercy on you for doing the right thing.
A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

lordbater said:


> If that's right, it shouldn't be. Is it possible that that's something new? I thought that if the original charges were sexual in nature that he would be on the list regardless of the plea?
> 
> Sex offenders and child molesters in particular are something I have an overwhelming passion to see them punished for. I worked peripherally with law enforcement regarding polygraph examinations for sex offenders as 'treatment' and got to hear some stories that still make me vomit when I hear about them..
> 
> A


It's probably creative prosecution on the DA's part. She will do anything to avoid a jury trial in Gonzales County.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Perfect anecdote for the scumbag! The only down side is the poor man that had to do what's right will still feel bad about it.


See, i don't think he's going to feel bad about it at all. The man that was killed was assaulting his daughter, and not just a physical assault alone, but a physical sexual assault, and on a 4 year old who has no ability to defend themselves. I don't have kids, but feel pretty confident in saying that if i did, i would react the exact same way, and wouldn't feel much remorse for the man who's life i took.

bottom line, anyone who puts their hands on children in a sexual manner deserves to have those hands taken from him. in this case, molesting a child isn't a mistake he will ever make again.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Old Texas saying "Some people just need killing"


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

From the information in the article I've concluded Obama has one less supporter.

S.M. ~just saying~


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Shiner is just down the road from here. Even if they do bring him up on charges he's not going to be guilty.

Pervert was caught in the act. Father was just stopping a felony, had he been armed he could have just shot him... No gun, he used what he had. I'm good with that.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

The death penalty and nothing less for any crime like this committed against a child. This type of crime should be fast tracked within a week and maybe just maybe these weirdos will get the hint. I am truly sorry for what happened to this child but am truly ecstatic what the father got to do to the person that was harming his daughter!!! I hope the family can get through this and get on with there lives!! Way to go dad!!!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Finfisher said:


> X1000
> This Chit makes me sick!!!!
> We live in a different world now, so sad.
> I have often thought, why did I bring two beautiful girls into this world.
> May our Almighty God watch over them.


with two beautiful girls of my own I agree with you 100%.....Prayers for the family


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

yeah just read the update on the story glad there were witnesses besides just the father,the perv and lil girl easier for and open shut case. i am all for the death penalty for convicted sex offenders where molestation or worse happens just makes me sick no child should ever go through that


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Good for him. I am fixing to have three girls. The only thing I would have done different is after I beat him to death I would have continued beating him all the way to the gates of hell.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

A great big ATTABOY for the father and I pray they don't try to file charges. I also pray for the little girl - this will be a terrible emotional burden for her.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

w_r_ranch said:


> Shiner is just down the road from here. Even if they do bring him up on charges he's not going to be guilty.
> 
> Pervert was caught in the act. Father was just stopping a felony, had he been armed he could have just shot him... No gun, he used what he had. I'm good with that.


His only words he should have to say "I was in fear for my daughters life"

Not a jury in this world that will convict that man.

Good job dad. He should feel no remorse.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Q-tip is getting involved! Claims that the poor soul did not have a chance to defend himself in court because of this man's selfish actions.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

When was the latest update? I talked to my aunt in Shiner and she doesn't know the name of the father yet either. She did tell me that she heard a rumor of the dead guys name but that's all she's heard. Good riddance to pos.


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

He got what he deserved. One less prisoner to house & feed.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

sweet!! they should kill all molesters/rapist


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

There's a special place in he(( for people who abuse children and the elderly and I do hope he's knocking on that door right now.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

With the exception of the names, they have the details in the Houston Chronicle on line. It will go to grand jury but the chances of him being indicted are slim to none.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

what i read in the paper it was off highway 302 near shiner the POS was 47 years old from gonzales .


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I live in Lavaca County. Saw some news vans in Hallettsville today. My prayers continue to go out to that little girl and her father. Sad thing is they will have to live with this the rest of their lives. I think that guy got what he deserved.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

This happened REAL close to home, i live on Co. rd 303 about 2 miles from where this took place, don't know the guy personally but do know of him, i don't want to be posting names on here because it isn't my place, all i know is the news trucks were everywhere in town today. Just saw our Sheriff come on Fox 29 and say no charges will be filed, the Dad was remorseful that he killed the guy but was protecting his child.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Hats off to all those that live there and know and are willing to not talk. Let this family have peace.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

portalto said:


> Hats off to all those that live there and know and are willing to not talk. Let this family have peace.


Well said.

Let the family have their privacy to start their healing process, they should be the ones that release any inforamtion about themselves.

My prayers are out to the girl and the family.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers for the family. I hope I never have to do the same.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers for the little girl and her family.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Won Hunglo said:


> Q-tip is getting involved! Claims that the poor soul did not have a chance to defend himself in court because of this man's selfish actions.


You've got to be kidding right? I think Dad should beat that piece of trash to death just for taking the side of the low life that molested his baby girl. I've got a 2 year old princess and God help anybody that even thinks of bringing harm to her. I just pray that this Father feels no remorse and that little girl is left with minimal emotional scars.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Won Hunglo*  
_Q-tip is getting involved! Claims that the poor soul did not have a chance to defend himself in court because of this man's selfish actions.

Yup, nothing more selfish than protecting your baby daughter. Someone ought to take him,,, (never mind) Hey Q get a life!!!
_


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Justice!!! One less f&*#er out there!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Guy must have had one helluva punch.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

txgunrunner said:


> sweet!! they should kill all molesters/rapist


I partially disagree. I think child molesters should get life in prison. Do you know what they do to child molesters in prison? I think that is a better punishment than death. The POS got off easy in my opinion. Prayers for the little girl and her father.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Prayers sent for that little girl ,,, her dad is a hero in my book !!!!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it work out just the way it should have. Bless that little girls heart . I hope she can forget all this in time and somebody buy dad a bottle of Patron.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> I partially disagree. I think child molesters should get life in prison. Do you know what they do to child molesters in prison? I think that is a better punishment than death. The POS got off easy in my opinion. Prayers for the little girl and her father.


I know what they do to Child Molesters in Prison. Not a **** thing, they are treated just like everyone else by their peers of scumbags.

And I would know, I worked in prisons for 30 years.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

txgunrunner said:


> sweet!! they should kill all molesters/rapist


ter
I completely agree! If things are as reported and they most likely are, after all I don't know if this has been updated but there were others present to verify. 
The 47 year old Gonzales man got what he deserved. I would hope that each and every one of you would do the same not just for your own child, but ANY child!


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> I partially disagree. I think child molesters should get life in prison. Do you know what they do to child molesters in prison? I think that is a better punishment than death. The POS got off easy in my opinion. Prayers for the little girl and her father.


I kind of see your point but, what I can do to someone before he dies is way worse. I would never victimize any innocent person but lets just say flash backs are a ***** and experience is a motivational tool.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> I partially disagree. I think child molesters should get life in prison. Do you know what they do to child molesters in prison? I think that is a better punishment than death. The POS got off easy in my opinion. Prayers for the little girl and her father.


They get separated I believe into a different unit


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> They get separated I believe into a different unit


If you get a chance look up the registered sex offender list for the state of Texas, I am pretty sure that he would be in like company and not afraid.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

I hope they let the guy go. If you ask a judge "What would you do if a man was doing that to your daughter?" He better get off scott free. That POS doesn't deserve to be on the streets.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Good
I would have done the same

Poor kid
Hopefully she will not remember this when she is older


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*DNA*

Better hope that they took DNA samples from the child to look for DNA from the molester and it better be there. This could turn into a Trevor Martin/Zimmerman type of case.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

SURF Buster said:


> I know what they do to Child Molesters in Prison. Not a **** thing, they are treated just like everyone else by their peers of scumbags.
> 
> And I would know, I worked in prisons for 30 years.





Hotrod said:


> They get separated I believe into a different unit


Well not having any prison experience I tend to believe what I see in the movies and whatnot. Based on what y'all are saying I vote for death to all child molesters as well.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I say tie em to a tree and cut their pecker off and let em bleed to death...


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

and cnn chimes in...........

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journalism/2012/06/12/CNN-Mocks-Texas-Town


----------

